# 2009 Jetta 2.5 air filter change???



## likewaters4 (Jul 9, 2009)

Tried searching but no luck. What is the deal with changing the air filter on this car? It seems as though the plastic cover over the motor will not come off. I don't want to pull too hard and break the damn thing. Can someone please let me know the best way to do this?


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Jetta 2.5 air filter change??? (likewaters4)*

Welcome and here you go. Since you have a 09 you don't have a MAF sensor or housing.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2489995


----------



## likewaters4 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Jetta 2.5 air filter change??? (HIBB 304)*

Perfect thanks so much!!!!


----------

